# Official Red Sox 2007 Playoff Thread



## Zand (Sep 22, 2007)

Sox clinched tonight with an 8-6 win over Tampa Bay. Varitek tied it in the top of the 9th and 3 batters later Lugo hit the go ahead 2 run homer.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 23, 2007)

Sox are finally pulling it back together.  It would take a major meltdown to loose the division at this point.  It's refreshing to finally see a pro Sox thread, rather than an anti yanks thread, from a sox fan.


----------



## RISkier (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm a Sox fan but I don't really like their chances against other AL playoff teams.  Just think that Cleveland and the Angels have had better starting pitching.  The Yanks starting pitching has really come on and they have the most potent offense.  My view is that Schilling and or Dice-K need to step it up in the playoffs.  That said, a lot of teams that have kind of gone limping into the playoffs have won the WS.  So, go Sox!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 24, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> It's refreshing to finally see a pro Sox thread, rather than an anti yanks thread, from a sox fan.



Amen.

So, what's the prediction on the page total for this thread?  I'm saying one, maybe two, tops.  I mean, three and out during the ALDS can't generate that much discussion, right?

Ha aha ha ha ahaha.

:beer:


----------



## skibum1321 (Sep 24, 2007)

It's been tough of late, with some injuries starting to pile up and some of the pitching is showing signs of fatigue. Getting Youk and Manny back should be a big boost to the lineup. Unfortunately, I doubt that Ellsbury will permanently replace Drew in right once Manny is back. Francona won't sit Drew even though he hasn't proven anything this year. Same goes for Gagne - he shouldn't even make the playoff roster based on his performance.
It's been depressing to listen to talk radio or NESN lately. It seems like they don't even care about the division and are already making excuses in case we lose it. The most important thing is obviously the playoffs, but I still want the division.

It should be interesting to see if they can pull it together.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 24, 2007)

2 game lead after yanks lost a golden chance this afternoon.  Having Burnett scratched last minute for Litsch seemed like an easy win.  

I hate to sound pessimistic but the sox look rather vulnerable.  The lineup does have alot of holes in it without manny.  Youkilis, while better then hinske, had been struggling for a while himself.  hopefully this time off from the injury gets his bat going again.  I agree that they wont sit Drew for Ellsbury even though they really should.  I just cant see them sitting a $70 million investment for a rookie.  I dont think Francona has the sack to do it.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 24, 2007)

Whew! After this afternoon, the magic number is 5 to clinch with 5 games left in the season. This is going down to the wire just like the season that they're celebrating this year, 1967.

Manny and Youk were supposed to do BP at Fenway today. Hope that means Manny is on the way back. I hope the Sox heat up this week for that big push into the post-season. You have to go in there thinking you're going to win. If not, we're toast. 

Believe in Boston.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 24, 2007)

They both took their swings today.  http://boston.redsox.mlb.com/news/a...t_id=2227874&vkey=news_bos&fext=.jsp&c_id=bos


----------



## skibum1321 (Sep 25, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Whew! After this afternoon, the magic number is 5 to clinch with 5 games left in the season. This is going down to the wire just like the season that they're celebrating this year, 1967.
> 
> Manny and Youk were supposed to do BP at Fenway today. Hope that means Manny is on the way back. I hope the Sox heat up this week for that big push into the post-season. You have to go in there thinking you're going to win. If not, we're toast.
> 
> Believe in Boston.



Manny has been taking BP on and off for a while now. I honestly don't see him coming back until the start of the playoffs. From what I've heard, he feels good enough at the plate but doesn't want to run. If that's the case, you could always put him at DH and give Papi a day off or put him at first.

I agree that this could actually be good for Youk. He goes so hard day in and day out that he always trails off in the second half. Maybe the rest will rejuvenate him a little bit. Time will tell.

The other worry is the inconsistency of the pitching lately. Oki has been terrible lately and hopefully his 2+ weeks off will help him out a little bit. Papelbon has been inconsistent also, which is extremely rare. And then there are the struggles of Dice-K and Wake lately. The only starter that I am truly confident in is Beckett, which is certainly not enough to win a series.

Also, there are 6 games left in the season, not 5 (2 with Oakland, 4 with Minnesota).


----------



## 2knees (Sep 26, 2007)

Interesting to see Francona pull Gagne last night with 2 outs and 2 on.  I guess he finally sees what the rest of us already knew.  You can not trust Gagne.  I'll be very interested to see who he goes to in the playoffs.  Okajima is supposed to come back thursday but who knows what you'll get.  Maybe someone can explain this one to me though.  Where is Timlin?  He rarely pitches yet when he does, he seems very effective.  Why not use him as the setup guy?


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 28, 2007)

BOSTON RED SOX 2007 AL EAST DIVISION CHAMPS

Sounds good, doesn't it?

Believe in Boston.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 30, 2007)

It was a long time coming.


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 2, 2007)

I went to the Sox rally at City Hall Plaza last night. It was fun, but they had some seriously obscure bands and music early on. It ended well with the Standells and then the Dropkicks. Unfortunately, they only let the Dropkicks play about 5 songs.

I'm pumped for Wednesday. Predictions for the series?

I'm saying Sox in 4.


----------



## Paul (Oct 2, 2007)

Sox in 5


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 4, 2007)

One down & what a Gem


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2007)

Go Red Sox!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 4, 2007)

Well i will be part of the Fenway faithful friday night, ummm 2 bleacher seats that when i got done bidding were ummm 440.00, the face value 25bucks each lol.   ya a ski pass kinda price but u know what its redsox playoff baseball and its worth it.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 4, 2007)

'04 I was watching the last game at the bar at Sadie's Cocinita In scenic NW ABQ.  I think I might be out of town again this year.  Maybe this is the year...again;-)


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 6, 2007)

What a game to be at last night, i took this as my last picture of Fenway before i left.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2007)

Break out the broom

SWEEP!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 8, 2007)

That was nice, for whatever reason the sox have the Angels number


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 8, 2007)

Bring on the Tribe!


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have to say I'm a bit nervous about the Indians. The Sox have been playing great ball lately, though, so it should be a good series. I don't have a good feeling about the Dice-K vs. Carmona starts at all...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 9, 2007)

Its not a good matchup on paper.  But i like Curt in game 3 on the road and want a split from the 1st 2 games.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 9, 2007)

Go Indians!

Go National League!

I'll be a stirring here, you can bet on that Sox fans.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 9, 2007)

and now they have decided to pitch Schilling in game 2, i dont like that decision


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 10, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> and now they have decided to pitch Schilling in game 2, i dont like that decision




Schilling matches up against Carmona better than $100 mn man Dice-K?  LOL.

From RedSox.com: "Schilling went 4-3 with a 4.06 ERA in 13 starts at Fenway Park this season."

Curt's gonna have to put some of this on his sock again to distract everyone from his pitching:









(Yes, I have nothing better to do than rain on the Red Sox's parade.  How many times can I talk about who should replace Torre/where will A-Rod go/etc.?)


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 10, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Schilling matches up against Carmona better than $100 mn man Dice-K?  LOL.
> 
> From RedSox.com: "Schilling went 4-3 with a 4.06 ERA in 13 starts at Fenway Park this season."
> 
> ...


I doubt that Schilling will steal A-Rod's lipstick to put on his sock. I do agree that at this point, Schill matches up better with Carmona than Dice-K. Plus, Dice-K has pitched better on the road than at Fenway so far this season.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 10, 2007)

skibum1321 said:


> I doubt that Schilling will steal A-Rod's lipstick to put on his sock.



LOL.  A-Rod's lipstick is more blue than red....


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 10, 2007)

skibum1321 said:


> I doubt that Schilling will steal A-Rod's lipstick to put on his sock. I do agree that at this point, Schill matches up better with Carmona than Dice-K. Plus, Dice-K has pitched better on the road than at Fenway so far this season.



  I just like Schilling in a swing game on the road its its 1-1 , i know he can get it done regardless of his age or where the game is being played, i dont have that same feeling about DICE


----------



## 2knees (Oct 11, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> I just like Schilling in a swing game on the road its its 1-1 , i know he can get it done regardless of his age or where the game is being played, i dont have that same feeling about DICE




In my mind, the only scary thing about francona moving schilling up to the 2 slot is that Dice-K will now have to pitch a game 7 if it gets there.  How much, or how little, confidence do you have in him in a winner takes all scenario like that?  I have little.

Too bad Bucholz isnt around for this series.  Not saying a kid with 3 games under his belt was a lock, but it wouldve given me some more confidence.  If anything at all goes wrong with matsuzaka, i would trust Clay to step in and give them some quality innings.  I dont get that feeling with Lester.  He is just too erratic for me.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 11, 2007)

2knees said:


> In my mind, the only scary thing about francona moving schilling up to the 2 slot is that Dice-K will now have to pitch a game 7 if it gets there.  How much, or how little, confidence do you have in him in a winner takes all scenario like that?  I have little.
> 
> Too bad Bucholz isnt around for this series.  Not saying a kid with 3 games under his belt was a lock, but it wouldve given me some more confidence.  If anything at all goes wrong with matsuzaka, i would trust Clay to step in and give them some quality innings.  I dont get that feeling with Lester.  He is just too erratic for me.



 If my math is correct, Beckett can pitch game 3 on 3days rest and have full rest for a game 7 if they chose to go that route.  Normally i wouldnt approve of that but i saw him pitch pretty good on 3days rest in 03 closing out the yankees, plus hes had 11days off, geesh


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 11, 2007)

The redsox are an even money favorite to win the world series, thats kinda hard to believe considering they are going against cleveland with that pitching.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 11, 2007)

As of this afternoon, no pitchers have been picked for game 4, Wedge was on EEI  today.  unsure if it came out in the interview or not but CC does not pitch well on 3 days so bryd likely game four starter for tribe.  If Sox down 2-1 heading into game 4, likley they would pitch Beckett for game 4, since day off between 4 & 5 - assuming you don't lose the off day due to rain - he can pitch game 7

Much will hinge on how game 1 goes, Manny, Ortiz, Kielty & Pedoria have good numbers Vs. CC.   

For game two you have to think hope is Schilling keeps it close & Sox can make hay against their pen with Borwoski being the weak link.

Dice K. is almost an run better out of Fenway vs. their number 3 pitcher.   With Wake I think this line up will have more trouble with knuckleball & they have not seen it as much as the Yankees.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 11, 2007)

I wish i got EEI on my radio down here.  Manny is sick against CC 12-21 lifetime, thats unreal.  I think i read Ortiz was 5-17.  I hope none of these games get rained out.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 12, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> I wish i got EEI on my radio down here.  Manny is sick against CC 12-21 lifetime, thats unreal.  I think i read Ortiz was 5-17.  I hope none of these games get rained out.



Frito - 

Go to www.weei.com and register on the Insider page and you can stream WEEI online.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 12, 2007)

This could be a VERY tough series for the Sox.  Cleveland matches up well in most areas except closer and perhaps a bit on defense.  If CC and Fausto can steal a couple of wins early, it could be big trouble for the Sox.  Winning game 1 is key.....


----------



## Sky (Oct 12, 2007)

Game one...leave it to Gagne to make it interesting.  Apparently he needed to laod the bases and pitch 7 sraight balls in order to get his heart pumping...and strike out Seizemore (sp?).

Game one....Sox!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 13, 2007)

Gagne uggg, tonite is big i feel if we can get both wins against their 2 best pitchers it will just destroy their confidence of coming back in this series.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2007)

Please, please, please Francona

DO NOT LET ERIC GAGNE THROW ANOTHER PITCH

granted, he wasn't the only one to blame tonight, but the guy has done absolutely NOTHING positive for the Red Sox


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 14, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Please, please, please Francona
> 
> DO NOT LET ERIC GAGNE THROW ANOTHER PITCH
> 
> granted, he wasn't the only one to blame tonight, but the guy has done absolutely NOTHING positive for the Red Sox



No Kidding!!! What the hell is Gag-me even doing on the playoff roster? I can't believe Francona left off Tavarez for this guy. Tavarez can be shaky but I feel he's earned a spot on the roster. He's pitched whatever role they ask him to and did ok. What has Gagne done? He's had one 1-2-3 inning since coming to the Sox.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Come on now you can't blame him for what happened. It probably would have been better to have left him in. There was no big shots off of him. They really need to set up the fielding different when he pitches. The Sox had their chance in the ninth.




What do you mean you can't blame him?  Did he give up all the runs? No, but the first two were his responsibility.

The guy has a 13.5 ERA in the playoffs

He had a 6.75 ERA with the sox during the regular season

Plan and simple, the guy has SUCKED since he's come to Boston and partly responsible for more losses for the team than wins.  Last night was no exception.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 14, 2007)

:blink:   Whoa.  What a loss last night...I turned it off at the right time...


----------



## JimG. (Oct 15, 2007)

Cheer up Sox fans...your biggest ally right now is a long 7 game series. Win it 4 games to 3.

Because Colorado is going to sweep the D-backs and the only way you're going to beat the Rockies is if they cool off. Having to sit for a week after sweeping Arizona is the ticket for you.

If they keep on playing they're going to win it all.


----------



## Paul (Oct 15, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Cheer up Sox fans...your biggest ally right now is a long 7 game series. Win it 4 games to 3.
> 
> Because Colorado is going to sweep the D-backs and the only way you're going to beat the Rockies is if they cool off. Having to sit for a week after sweeping Arizona is the ticket for you.
> 
> If they keep on playing they're going to win it all.



This is true.

Also, Gagne getting hit by a bus wouldn't hurt either....


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 16, 2007)

Well i cant blame Gagne tonite, ummm bases loaded and no runs early in the game.  Too many double plays hit into to.  The redsox offense was to blame, if they cant score more than 2runs against the #3 starter well i dont know what to say.  Dice K well he proved once again that he wasnt worth the money we paid him, giving up 2run HR's to a 40year old guy, geesh.  Got our work cut out for us now gotta take 3/4.


----------



## Paul (Oct 16, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Well i cant blame Gagne tonite, ummm bases loaded and no runs early in the game.  Too many double plays hit into to.  The redsox offense was to blame, if they cant score more than 2runs against the #3 starter well i dont know what to say.  Dice K well he proved once again that he wasnt worth the money we paid him, giving up 2run HR's to a 40year old guy, geesh.  Got our work cut out for us now gotta take 3/4.



Giving up 4 runs isn't the end of the world. Dice-K's biggest problem all year has been a lack of run support. He's doing about as well as can be expected given all the adjustments he has to make to the American game.

It was the giant, killer bugs.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 16, 2007)

Paul said:


> Giving up 4 runs isn't the end of the world. Dice-K's biggest problem all year has been a lack of run support. He's doing about as well as can be expected given all the adjustments he has to make to the American game.
> 
> It was the giant, killer bugs.




Sorry, but I don't think Dice-K's biggest problem has been lack of run support.  He's just having a problem adjusting to MLB's higher, and more demanding, level of play.  He might adjust with a stricter training regime, or he'll turn out to be another Nomo.  At any rate, I don't know who has more upside in a game for the rest of the playoffs, Dice-K or Gagne (seriously, I'm not trying to be sarcastic, for once).

Verducci at SI.com noted the following today:

"_ALCS Game 3 left no doubt: Diasuke Matsuzaka hit the wall hard in his first major league season. With more starts, less rest and deeper lineups to contend with than he did in Japan, Matsuzaka has been a collosal late-season failure. Here is one way to measure his severe crash, postseason included, with Aug. 15 as the dividing line:_


.............GS......W-L.....ERA.....Inn/GS.....WHIP......NP/9IP  
Before.....24.....13-8......3.59.......6.6..........1.26.........150 
After.......10..... 2-4.......7.07.......5.6..........1.61.........168"


----------



## JimG. (Oct 16, 2007)

Paul said:


> This is true.
> 
> Also, Gagne getting hit by a bus wouldn't hurt either....



That made me laugh.

Theo made no friends in Boston with that trade.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 16, 2007)

I watched all 5 innings Dice-K pitched...a big problem is his rhythm. He has none.

He stands around too much and he seems unsure. He should speed up his delivery.

Andy Pettitte used to have this problem...he adjusted and increased his delivery pace. It makes a big difference.


----------



## Paul (Oct 16, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I watched all 5 innings Dice-K pitched...a big problem is his rhythm. He has none.
> 
> He stands around too much and he seems unsure. He should speed up his delivery.
> 
> Andy Pettitte used to have this problem...he adjusted and increased his delivery pace. It makes a big difference.



Well if Lofton would gettinthedamnbox already!!!!!!:angry:


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 16, 2007)

Wellllll the Sox are in some serious trouble, 3hr's in a row is great but they are just solo shots, nobody can get on base, cleveland is very pesky and just keeps chipping away until something good happens.. Look ive seen it before in 2004 with great comebacks, but going against CC in game 5 will be tough enough , then his counterpart in game 6 if it got that far.. Beckett hasnt been great on the road.  I hate to say it  and im pretty optimistic but i dont see it happening, i do not see the redsox winning 3 straight against this team, i just have a total bad vibe about things, put it in the books Jim and Puddles, Its Over!!!!!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 17, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Wellllll the Sox are in some serious trouble, 3hr's in a row is great but they are just solo shots, nobody can get on base, cleveland is very pesky and just keeps chipping away until something good happens.. Look ive seen it before in 2004 with great comebacks, but going against CC in game 5 will be tough enough , then his counterpart in game 6 if it got that far.. Beckett hasnt been great on the road.  I hate to say it  and im pretty optimistic but i dont see it happening, i do not see the redsox winning 3 straight against this team, i just have a total bad vibe about things, put it in the books Jim and Puddles, Its Over!!!!!




Never say never!  But, if the Sox don't pull it out, can we stop referencing 2004?  LOL.

Indians-Rockies.  Who would have thunk it?  Get ready for MEGA ratings.  Could be an interesting series, though.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 17, 2007)

By the way, looks like a Sox player pulled an A-Rod and went slap-happy on his way to first base during an ALCS.  Can we get this dude blue lipstick and a purse too??  Sweet, sweet redemption.  I feel much better about '04 now....


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2007)

Can't do much but tip your hat to Cleveland's pitching.  They shut down the best offense in the game in the Yankees and are now doing the same to Boston.  They're a gritty, hungry young team playing very well.  After 2004, I won't concede that it's over, but things certainly sure don't look good for the Sox right now.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2007)

It was painful watching that game.....


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 17, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> By the way, looks like a Sox player pulled an A-Rod and went slap-happy on his way to first base during an ALCS.  Can we get this dude blue lipstick and a purse too??  Sweet, sweet redemption.  I feel much better about '04 now....



  Thats exactly what i thought of too when i saw that, arods was a little more flagrant but ya he looked like he was slapping at the glove.  You cant feel that much better about 04 until you beat the Sox in the playoffs again, its hard to live thru another team like the Indians, its much sweeter if you do it yourself in my opinion.. Its like in 04 if the redsox still won the world series but didnt play the Yankees id never hear the end of it on how if they played them they wouldnt have won the whole thing.. You gotta slay the dragon yourself for sweet redemption.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 17, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Can't do much but tip your hat to Cleveland's pitching.  They shut down the best offense in the game in the Yankees and are now doing the same to Boston.  They're a gritty, hungry young team playing very well.  After 2004, I won't concede that it's over, but things certainly sure don't look good for the Sox right now.



  If and this is a big if they could get it back to Boston, Schilling would pitch game 6, if i remember correctly he pitched a pretty good game 6 in NY in 04, Dice for game 7 though, uggg id rather throw tavares in there or something.


----------



## KingM (Oct 17, 2007)

I think we've got a decent chance of winning game five, and then it's back to Boston, where anything can happen. It's not over yet, although it's looking grim.

It's simply painful to watch Dice-K pitch. Each at bat is a major ordeal, each inning survived feels like a miracle. I feel bad because I like the guy--I even have a Matsuzake t-shirt--but he's just not getting it done.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 17, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Thats exactly what i thought of too when i saw that, arods was a little more flagrant but ya he looked like he was slapping at the glove.  You cant feel that much better about 04 until you beat the Sox in the playoffs again, its hard to live thru another team like the Indians, its much sweeter if you do it yourself in my opinion.. Its like in 04 if the redsox still won the world series but didnt play the Yankees id never hear the end of it on how if they played them they wouldnt have won the whole thing.. You gotta slay the dragon yourself for sweet redemption.




All true.  All true.  Even when what you say happens and the Yankees dispatch the Red Sox in the playoffs en route to another World Championship, people will talk about 2004.  I admit it.  I'm happy to be a Yankees fan, and 1996-2000 was very special, but it'd be nice to have a good memory like the 2004 comeback.  Call me a greedy Yankees fan that's bad for baseball, I guess.

I was talking more about A-Rod's little brain fart in Game 6 when he swatted Arroyo.  After all the holier than thou comments I got from friends of mine that are Red Sox fans (yes, it's true, I do have such friends), I'm just happy that a Red Sox player did the same thing.

Actually, if you look at the replay, the dude slapped with two hands, not just one, so I guess that makes him 2x as wussy as A-Rod.  LOL.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 17, 2007)

Beckett is your horse, your pitching stud.

This is a game he has to win, for more than the obvious reasons. A win stamps him as the irrefutable ace of the staff and a playoff saviour (even if temporary).

A loss marks him as another regular season star who failed when it mattered most.

This series is going back to Boston.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 17, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Beckett is your horse, your pitching stud.
> 
> This is a game he has to win, for more than the obvious reasons. A win stamps him as the irrefutable ace of the staff and a playoff saviour (even if temporary).
> 
> ...



  Well in the 65 times a team has been down 3-1, 10 times a team has come back to win so its possible, the sox have done it, the Yanks have done it against milwaukee i believe, the Braves have done it.. They are in the best position to do , their ace to get it back to Boston where i trust the game 6pitcher with my life and game 7 is all hands on deck.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 18, 2007)

Well Cleveland is pulling out all the stops, Josh Beckett's Ex girlfriend will be singing the national anthem tonite, and cleveland says its just a coincidence, uh huh.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 18, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Well Cleveland is pulling out all the stops, Josh Beckett's Ex girlfriend will be singing the national anthem tonite, and cleveland says its just a coincidence, uh huh.





No matter what team you root for, I think you've got to admit that this is pretty hilarious....

It kind of cheapens the moment, but it's really funny.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 18, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> No matter what team you root for, I think you've got to admit that this is pretty hilarious....
> 
> It kind of cheapens the moment, but it's really funny.



 Oh absolutely its funny, i give em credit for finding her.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok all i have to say is this, Wang and CC with their 19wins cant even be considered anymore for the Cy young.. While both of them went winless in 2 starts each this postseason Beckett is just a horse, and he backs up his attitude.  Im proud of how the Sox at least got this back to Boston, make them beat you on your own field.  Schill hopefully will be the big game pitcher he has been in the past and its all hands on deck, and if they somehow got thru this its Beckett in game 1 wed night in the world series.  Its lined up right now they just have to get it down, and it will be tough but they have been there before and done this before, i saw and heard many players from the tribe not wanting to go back to Boston, well its ON now.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 19, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Ok all i have to say is this, Wang and CC with their 19wins cant even be considered anymore for the Cy young..




Except that the Cy Young is decided at the end of the regular season....

Beckett had a great season, but I'd probably have to give the edge to CC due to his heavier workload.  CC started 4 more games, pitched 40 more innings, had a lower ERA, 3 less walks, 15 more Ks.  But, Beckett is a close second, if not a 1b.  The postseason, of course, goes to Blisters in a landslide.

Wang is not in the same class as these two guys.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 19, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Except that the Cy Young is decided at the end of the regular season....
> 
> Beckett had a great season, but I'd probably have to give the edge to CC due to his heavier workload.  CC started 4 more games, pitched 40 more innings, had a lower ERA, 3 less walks, 15 more Ks.  But, Beckett is a close second, if not a 1b.  The postseason, of course, goes to Blisters in a landslide.
> 
> Wang is not in the same class as these two guys.



 Wow Wang is good, during the regular season, otherwise not so much.  CC's problem is like a few yrs ago with Ortiz and Ramirez for the MVP, they take votes away from eachother by being on the same team, so Carmona will have some of his votes.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 19, 2007)

Beckett was sure on last night and it was good to see some offense from someone besides manny and ortiz.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 19, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Except that the Cy Young is decided at the end of the regular season....
> 
> Beckett had a great season, but I'd probably have to give the edge to CC due to his heavier workload.  CC started 4 more games, pitched 40 more innings, had a lower ERA, 3 less walks, 15 more Ks.  But, Beckett is a close second, if not a 1b.  The postseason, of course, goes to Blisters in a landslide.
> 
> Wang is not in the same class as these two guys.




So CC started 4 more games but had one less W, avereged 3.75 K's for those 4 extra games/ 40 innings.

You are just making a case for Beckett


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 19, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> So CC started 4 more games but had one less W, avereged 3.75 K's for those 4 extra games/ 40 innings.
> 
> You are just making a case for Beckett




Games won/lost are, in my opinion, a pretty worthless tool for evaluating a pitcher's worth.  It is a team game, after all.  So, 19 or 20 games won doesn't make a difference to me.  I just think that CC had a slightly better year, and the peripheral data supports that.


----------



## Paul (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm so glad I don't have to see those friggin' towels anymore.

And what moran came-up with "It's tribe time now" as a rallying cry? That's even worse than "Why not us?" from '04.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 19, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Ok all i have to say is this, Wang and CC with their 19wins cant even be considered anymore for the Cy young.. While both of them went winless in 2 starts each this postseason Beckett is just a horse, and he backs up his attitude.  Im proud of how the Sox at least got this back to Boston, make them beat you on your own field.  Schill hopefully will be the big game pitcher he has been in the past and its all hands on deck, and if they somehow got thru this its Beckett in game 1 wed night in the world series.  Its lined up right now they just have to get it down, and it will be tough but they have been there before and done this before, i saw and heard many players from the tribe not wanting to go back to Boston, well its ON now.



Wow! No offense FLG, but reading your posts from yesterday to today is like studying what happens to a manic depressive person. Don't fly out of your skin dude!

Beckett did what he had to do and he did a great job...he's proven himself to be a clutch postseason pitcher who wins when it matters most. Who cares what the judges sitting on the sidelines think?

You still have to worry about who pitches in game 7.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2007)

Alive for another game.  Hopefully Schil can real back like he did in Game 4 and pitch another gem and get us to game 7.

Honestly, if the Sox make it to game 7, I'd throw Wakefield for the first run through the order, then bring in Beckett behind him.  Wake generally shuts people down the first time through the order, but then people figure out his knuckle.  Beckett came on for four innings of relief in a game 7 with the Marlins several years back on 3 days rest and I'm sure he can do it again if the opportunity presents itself.  I do not trust Dice-K's fragile ego on the mound in a game 7 situation.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 19, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Alive for another game.  Hopefully Schil can real back like he did in Game 4 and pitch another gem and get us to game 7.
> 
> Honestly, if the Sox make it to game 7, I'd throw Wakefield for the first run through the order, then bring in Beckett behind him.  Wake generally shuts people down the first time through the order, but then people figure out his knuckle.  Beckett came on for four innings of relief in a game 7 with the Marlins several years back on 3 days rest and I'm sure he can do it again if the opportunity presents itself.  I do not trust Dice-K's fragile ego on the mound in a game 7 situation.



 OH beckett has done his part id rather have him rested for game 1 at home wed night, its up to the rest of the staff to step up now.  Cowboy up!


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 21, 2007)

I must've been really drunk tonight. I could have sworn I saw JD Drew go 3 for 5 with a grand slam and 5 rbi's. Then I thought I saw Lopez go 1-2-3 in the 8th and Gagne have a 1-2-3 ninth. Hopefully Matsuzaka can keep it going tomorrow night.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 21, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> I must've been really drunk tonight. I could have sworn I saw JD Drew go 3 for 5 with a grand slam and 5 rbi's. Then I thought I saw Lopez go 1-2-3 in the 8th and Gagne have a 1-2-3 ninth. Hopefully Matsuzaka can keep it going tomorrow night.



  Ya that was strange, 5 more wins to go and ill be happy!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 21, 2007)

They looked real solid last night.  We'll see if they can keep it up tomorrow.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 21, 2007)

They finally got some hits from other parts of the lineup, i loved putting Ellsbury in for Coco.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 22, 2007)

Bring on the Rox, gotta be proud of the Sox... See you Wed Night!


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 22, 2007)

The only negative is hearing about all the snow in Colorado. I want snow here.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 22, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I NEVER be so happy to have been sooo wrong ... can I have some ketchup with my humble pie please....




I was logging on specifically to point out your prior post, but I see you've already seen the error of your ways.  You gotta have faith.  Nice comeback.  In spite of Manny not caring at all about winning or RSN, y'all pulled it out....

Enough sappy talk with a Red Sox fan.  

Let's go Rox!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 22, 2007)

WOW.    Two great games...very high scoring...dominating...hope they can bring it with them to Denver...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 22, 2007)

I will say this as a Sox fan, they lucked out having Cleveland in a long series or the same fate that happened to the Yankees would have happened to them.. IF they played 100 times boston probably wins 60, probably the same for the Yankees, but they caught them in a short series.  This is where i feel i have to thank the 19times a year we play the Yankees, they are battle tested obviously, the Sox and Yanks are built for long series and  this proved it once again.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 22, 2007)

So, who won?


----------



## Paul (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## JimG. (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, you Bosox fans made it through. Nice job.

The rest of the season is a formality leading up to the Red Sox being crowned World Series champs.

No way the Rockies have a chance after sitting for 9 days...21 out of 22 won't look so great after being swept in the Series.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 23, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> What trying to jinx us with some kind of reverse psychology here or something??



Who?

Me?

Well, OK, you're right.

But I don't think it will matter. Boston is the better team.


----------



## Paul (Oct 23, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Who?
> 
> Me?
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, the only Sox pitcher to beat the Rox this year is off the Post-season roster.

Of course, trying to throw a knuckler in the thin-air of Denver might've been a lost cause anyway.

We'll see how Lester does.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 23, 2007)

Paul said:


> Unfortunately, the only Sox pitcher to beat the Rox this year is off the Post-season roster.
> 
> Of course, trying to throw a knuckler in the thin-air of Denver might've been a lost cause anyway.
> 
> We'll see how Lester does.




leaving wakefield off the roster leads to another interesting decision.  I really thought they would dump gagne and take someone else.  but now do they keep gagne and leave either tavarez, lopez or snyder off the roster?  lopez was horrific in the alcs but he is the only lefty outside of okajima.  decisions.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 24, 2007)

2knees said:


> leaving wakefield off the roster leads to another interesting decision.  I really thought they would dump gagne and take someone else.  but now do they keep gagne and leave either tavarez, lopez or snyder off the roster?  lopez was horrific in the alcs but he is the only lefty outside of okajima.  decisions.



The problem with Lopez is he can't get lefties out. That to me makes him pretty much useless. The sox don't really have a lefty specialist. I would put either Snyder or Tavarez on the roster. Especially with Wakefield out they need a long relief guy.


----------



## Paul (Oct 24, 2007)

2knees said:


> leaving wakefield off the roster leads to another interesting decision.  I really thought they would dump gagne and take someone else.  but now do they keep gagne and leave either tavarez, lopez or snyder off the roster?  lopez was horrific in the alcs but he is the only lefty outside of okajima.  decisions.





Mildcat said:


> The problem with Lopez is he can't get lefties out. That to me makes him pretty much useless. The sox don't really have a lefty specialist. I would put either Snyder or Tavarez on the roster. Especially with Wakefield out they need a long relief guy.



I neglected to mention that Wake was replaced with Snyder. Dunno how I feel about Kyle over ol' crater face. If this was on ESPN instead of FOX I would've wanted Tavarez just so I could hear Jon Miller's over-done pronunciation of his name. "And taking the mound for Boston, Hchhooleeyan Tavaaachhhhhrrrrez" 
Cracks me up every time.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Who?
> 
> Me?
> 
> ...



  Well the better team doesnt always win, im sure as a Yankee fan you have come to that realization lately.  And the redsox are such punks for saving face and keeping Gagne on the roster instead of Taverez, goddddd just admit ya screwed up and leave it at that but noooooooo they have to play the other card and for what to have him pitch in a 9-2 game.  Bothers me alot they just couldnt admit they messed up on that one, hell look at the yankees, Kevin Brown, Igawa, Weaver,Karsay,  Vazquez,Contreras,  Wright, and i havent even gotten off the pitching mound yet.  At least they sorta admitted those guys sucked ass.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 24, 2007)

Didn't read all the post's, but did someone say baseball???? I thought baseball was over. You must be talking about spring training, right????


----------



## aveski2000 (Oct 24, 2007)

"Why worry, be Manny" quote from some caller on the pm JAB in Portland ME


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 25, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Well the better team doesnt always win, im sure as a Yankee fan you have come to that realization lately.  And the redsox are such punks for saving face and keeping Gagne on the roster instead of Taverez, goddddd just admit ya screwed up and leave it at that but noooooooo they have to play the other card and for what to have him pitch in a 9-2 game.  Bothers me alot they just couldnt admit they messed up on that one, hell look at the yankees, Kevin Brown, Igawa, Weaver,Karsay,  Vazquez,Contreras,  Wright, and i havent even gotten off the pitching mound yet.  At least they sorta admitted those guys sucked ass.



 Ok so i was wrong about Gagne they pitched him in a 13-1 game instead of a 9-2 game, my bad.


----------



## Rushski (Oct 25, 2007)

Beckett this season (and postseason) has to be the most dominant pitcher in quite some time...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 25, 2007)

Rushski said:


> Beckett this season (and postseason) has to be the most dominant pitcher in quite some time...



 And its funny how everyone was bashing him last year.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 25, 2007)

Pitching Timlin and Gagme in the 8th and 9th and saving some wear on Beckett was a good move.  The rocky pitchers had the deer in the headlight look, not a good sign for them.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 25, 2007)

Snore...I was asleep by the 5th.

I was right about Colorado...the layoff cooled them off completely. They will not win a game.

Boston in 4.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 25, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Snore...I was asleep by the 5th.
> 
> I was right about Colorado...the layoff cooled them off completely. They will not win a game.
> 
> Boston in 4.



  Well i dont think they will win a game in Fenway, either way even without the days off they were not going to win that game last night.  We will learn alot about them tonite, the Indians got smoked in game 1 and came back to win game 2, lets see if the Rox can do it.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 25, 2007)

If Schilling wins tonight he is 11-2, I believe the winningest psot season pitcher with at least 10 decisions.  (at 10-2 I think he has this distinction already)

He'll need the W tonight to keep Beckett from taking the post season honor from him.  Already tied for 2nd in post season shut-outs & 7-2 in the post season. Could be a sweep but I wouldn't mind seeing another game pitched by Beckett.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 25, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> If Schilling wins tonight he is 11-2, I believe the winningest psot season pitcher with at least 10 decisions.  (at 10-2 I think he has this distinction already)
> 
> He'll need the W tonight to keep Beckett from taking the post season honor from him.  Already tied for 2nd in post season shut-outs & 7-2 in the post season. Could be a sweep but I wouldn't mind seeing another game pitched by Beckett.



 Not even close, John Smoltz had at least 15wins to 4 losses i believe.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 25, 2007)

Ahhh i have found the answer, i was correct about Smoltz and forgot some others along the way.. 

 Postseason Wins..

Smoltz    15
Glavine    14
Pettitte    14
Clemens  12
Maddux    11

Whitey Ford
Schilling
Dave Stewart
David wells  all have 10


----------



## 2knees (Oct 25, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Not even close, John Smoltz had at least 15wins to 4 losses i believe.




In terms of winning %, he is number one.  I think that is what he meant.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2007)

I think Colorado is going to win tonight..


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, the 'Sox just tied it at 1-1.  Schill is having a good night....but the offense had better step it up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2007)

definitely a game so far


couple of near misses for the sox - Ortiz by 3 feet for a 3 run homer and Lugo down the 3rd base line.  At least they seem to be locked in....


----------



## drjeff (Oct 25, 2007)

Lowell plates Ortiz with the RBI in the 5th and Jimenez is off to the showers!  Good night so far for the sox, tougher night so far for BC football down 10-0 in the 3rd quarter.  Time for a quick trip to the beer fridge   :beer:


----------



## thebigo (Oct 25, 2007)

What a great time in new england to be a sports fan. BC, SOX, PATS and (hopefully) the CELTS

Anyway, what does everybody else think about running lowell out there at short in colorado? I think the defensive downgrade would be minimal compared to the offensive upgrade.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 25, 2007)

2-1 in the bottom of the 8th.  Looks good.....knock on wood....


----------



## Terry (Oct 26, 2007)

They did it! That was a close game!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 26, 2007)

Terry said:


> They did it! That was a close game!



Both the Sox and BC had great wins last night.  I can only imagine how much alcohol was consumed in the greater Boston area last night, and coincidently how many folks are either taking the day off or starting a little slow this morning


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 26, 2007)

This article, and the Emails afterwards, are hillarious...maybe it is already here, but worth reading again...

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/071023&sportCat=mlb


----------



## 2knees (Oct 26, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> This article, and the Emails afterwards, are hillarious...maybe it is already here, but worth reading again...
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/071023&sportCat=mlb



Bill Simmons is one of the best writers espn has.  

This email had me rolling.

Sam P. from Stateline, Nev.: I will never be more surprised than I was when J.D. hit that grand slam. If Reese Witherspoon released a porn video with Julia Stiles and the Quaker Oats guy, I would not be more surprised than I was when J.D. Drew got that hit. Maybe Michael Moore will break the marathon record ... and I will be half as surprised as I was when J.D. went deep.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 26, 2007)

2knees said:


> Bill Simmons is one of the best writers espn has.
> 
> This email had me rolling.
> 
> Sam P. from Stateline, Nev.: I will never be more surprised than I was when J.D. hit that grand slam. If Reese Witherspoon released a porn video with Julia Stiles and the Quaker Oats guy, I would not be more surprised than I was when J.D. Drew got that hit. Maybe Michael Moore will break the marathon record ... and I will be half as surprised as I was when J.D. went deep.



That one was my favorite as well.  The Quaker Oats Man?  Huh???

And the Star Wars one was funny too....


----------



## 2knees (Oct 26, 2007)

just got a bunch of pics sent to me.  here are a couple of them.  Apparently these were taken after the indians series in the bar  Game ON! inside fenway.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 26, 2007)

My prediction is a split of the next 2 and Beckett does what he does and takes all the hardware home again.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 28, 2007)

I got these on 10/8. I think they are either from clinching the East of after the Angels Sweep.  I belive on the website they come from, they say the date.  I deleted the email I had with the URL.

Just when you thought the Rockies might be back, Oki gets out of a jam & the Sox get a couple back.  Pap does the rest.  With Lester & Beckett it's in the bag


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 29, 2007)

WORLD SERIES CHAMPIONS 2007 -- BOSTON RED SOX

    I love that Dirty Water
    Oh oh, Boston, you're my home


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 29, 2007)

Great job by the Sox, it was a long long year, 2 championships in 4yrs is a great accomplishment this day in age.  The Rox were in over their heads and it was proven in this series.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Oct 29, 2007)

Woo! Sox win!!!!

Though, was I the only person who through the call when they won on Fox was a little lacking? I somehow remember it being far more enthusiastic in '04 -- but this time it was just blah.


Good show! :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2007)

It's blah because it is so anticlimactic.  I am stoked that they won...but really, I wanted more of a contest....


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 29, 2007)

It was good to see that the rocky fans, like the indian fans admitted defeat before the end by waving those white flags.


----------



## Mapnut (Oct 29, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> It was good to see that the rocky fans, like the indian fans admitted defeat before the end by waving those white flags.




Excellent post.  Whose idea was it to give the fans towels, so they could throw them in? Or weep into them?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 29, 2007)

Mapnut said:


> Excellent post.  Whose idea was it to give the fans towels, so they could throw them in? Or weep into them?



  Ahhh the crying towels, thats why teams like NYY and Sox are in a class of their own, they dont change their logos, or emblems or have towels waving around during games, they dont need too they are in a class of their own.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 29, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Congrats.



 Thx puddles, now wheres Jim G!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 29, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> It's blah because it is so anticlimactic.  I am stoked that they won...but really, I wanted more of a contest....



 Cmon now granted it would have been great to see them win at home for the 1st time in 89yrs but you cant get greedy, did you really want them down 3-1 type drama like with Cleveland?  A sweep is just as nice, shows they are head and shoulders ahead of the NL.


----------



## Mapnut (Oct 29, 2007)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Ahhh the crying towels, thats why teams like NYY and Sox are in a class of their own, they dont change their logos, or emblems or have towels waving around during games, they dont need too they are in a class of their own.



Worst of all were the foam tomahawks and corresponding chant of a team that I'm so glad not to have seen in the playoffs lately, I'm not even going to mention their name.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats Sox fans...you had the best team this season.

Piss poor World Series though...boring and not entertaining at all.

Colorado did not belong.


----------



## Mapnut (Oct 29, 2007)

I dunno about that, it's not the first time a really good team has flopped in the World Series.  Not to mention Hall of Fame individuals who have flopped.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 29, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Congrats Sox fans...you had the best team this season.
> 
> Piss poor World Series though...boring and not entertaining at all.
> 
> Colorado did not belong.



  I totally agree with that, they were 1 pitch away from not even making the playoffs numerous times, they were way in over their head and we probably wont even see them in the playoffs in the near future.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 29, 2007)

Upgrayedd said:


> Though, was I the only person who through the call when they won on Fox was a little lacking?



Now you know how it feels to be a Yankee fan....well 19 more championships and you'll really know.


Congrats Sox Fans...Happy Birthday Boarder.


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 19, 2007)

*New Third Baseman*

Same as the 2007 3rd baseman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Red Sox keep World Series MVP Lowell with three-year deal
ESPN.com news services
Updated: November 19, 2007, 2:20 PM ET
·                              Comment 
·                              Email 
·                              Print 
Mike Lowell and the Boston Red Sox agreed to a three-year, $37.5 million deal Monday, ESPN The Magazine's Buster Olney reports.

Lowell
Both sides have been in intense negotiations all Monday. According to ESPN's Peter Gammons, both the Phillies and Dodgers were apparently willing to go to four years, but Lowell wants to remain in Boston.
Lowell followed a superlative regular season -- career highs in batting average (.324) and RBIs (120) to go with 21 home runs in 154 games -- with an outstanding October. In Boston's four-game sweep of Colorado, Lowell hit .400 (6-for-15) with four RBIs, three walks and a team-high six runs in winning the World Series. 
He homered, doubled and scored twice in the Game 4 clincher at Denver's Coors Field en route to being named the World Series MVP. 
Lowell, who made $9 million last year, was selected by the Yankees in the 20th round of the 1995 amateur draft. He played eight games for New York in the 1998 season before being dealt to the Florida Marlins in February 1999. He was acquired by Boston from Florida in November 2005 in the Josh Beckett trade. 
Lowell's teammates and fans made clear that they wanted to see him back in Boston -- and urged them not to pursue Yankees third baseman Alex Rodriguez, who became a free agent before deciding to return to New York.
"Forget about A-Rod. We've got Mike Lowell in the house," Ramirez yelled out during the team's victory parade through Boston.
Lowell, 33, had initially pushed for a four-year deal with the Red Sox.
Information from The Associated Press was used in this report.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad to see them have signed lowell, he deserved it at the very least and hes a great fenway hitter.


----------



## Sky (Nov 20, 2007)

The Lowell signng is great news.

I told my kids to NOT take this time for granted.  My dad never saw a Red Sox championship.

The next day, son #3 brought me newspaper (The Metro from the commuter rail) with the headline "Twice in a lifetime".

That first championship (for me anyway)  in 04 was certainly more memorable.  It also healed the Billy Bukner wound I've had since 86.

Thank You Red Sox!

(one more thing to be Thankful for this Thanksgiving!)


----------



## Paul (Nov 20, 2007)

Sky said:


> The Lowell signng is great news.
> 
> I told my kids to NOT take this time for granted.  My dad never saw a Red Sox championship.
> 
> ...



Same here, Sky. Heck, I had a _Grandfather_ who was born and died between championships.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 20, 2007)

Paul said:


> Same here, Sky. Heck, I had a _Grandfather_ who was born and died between championships.



  Same here as well , i guess we are almost spoiled now.


----------



## jct (Nov 26, 2007)

I can't wait to update my avatar!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 28, 2007)

jct said:


> I can't wait to update my avatar!



 Jct is that the 07 trophy?


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 9, 2007)

The Brewers are going to sign Eric Gagne to $10 million 1 year contract?  :blink:
Good riddance. The Sox actually get a draft pick for him too because they offered him arbitration and he declined. Now I won't have to uke: every time I see him warm up in the bullpen.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank goodness, it just wasnta  good fit, kinda like the Renteria deal, good luck to him he annoyed the hell out of me.


----------

